# Mane N' Tail



## jenjen123 (Jun 30, 2006)

Has anyone tried Mane N' Tail- the horse shampoo? I've read in several magazines and other forums about celebrities who use Mane N' Tail because it makes their hair shinier and healthier. Some of the celebrities who supposedly use this product include Jennifer Aniston and Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oojenim* Has anyone tried Mane N' Tail- the horse shampoo? I've read in several magazines and other forums about celebrities who use Mane N' Tail because it makes their hair shinier and healthier. Some of the celebrities who supposedly use this product include Jennifer Aniston and Sarah Jessica Parker. I have used it and I really like it. Right now I am using mane and tail barrier, which is a heat protectant. I am really loving this product. The shampoo tends to build up on your hair, so sometimes use a clarifying shampoo also


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 30, 2006)

My hair is dry, color treated and highlighted and these products did not work for me. They were not conditioning enough.

Marilyn


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 30, 2006)

I used to use it years ago... it was ok. I really didn't see any spectacular improvement though. Heres another thread on it....

CLICK


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 30, 2006)

I've used it before, and I loved it! I haven't used it in quite some time though, so I'm not sure how it would work for my hair now. Garnier Fructis is by far the best shampoo on my hair and TRESemme is second best... However, I can't for the life of me remember what my old stylist back in GA used... Smelled like apples, and the conditioner was almost an apple or pear smell.... LOVED that stuff!!!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Jun 30, 2006)

I also used it, years ago, I liked it okay - but didn't think it was anything great.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* However, I can't for the life of me remember what my old stylist back in GA used... Smelled like apples, and the conditioner was almost an apple or pear smell.... LOVED that stuff!!! Maybe Apple Pectin?


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 1, 2006)

Mane and Tail Shampoo and Conditoner give great volume to the hair. Crazy Volume. If you blowdry your hair, airdry your hair then its okay. If you straighten your hair, color your hair alot, trying to grow ur hair, or is really weak or damaged I do not think this is the product for you. Along with the Mane N tail shampoo &amp; condtioner use a good deep conditoner along with it. I have been using these two products for the past 2 years, but know I have swiyched since I strated falt ironing.

Its worth the try only 8 dollars for a bottle. If you have breakage, spliends this is a no no in my opinion.


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't think it's all that great personally, it builds up like crazy. If you do want to use it tho, be aware that the ones at WalMart are different than the ones from saddle shops, WalMart ones are more watered down I think...maybe to build up less, not sure


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fire69* I don't think it's all that great personally, it builds up like crazy. If you do want to use it tho, be aware that the ones at WalMart are different than the ones from saddle shops, WalMart ones are more watered down I think...maybe to build up less, not sure Yup! I agree that the build up was the downside to this one for me...


----------

